# Are they the same?



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

I have an 02 Infiniti I35. Is it the same chassis as the maxima and are the parts interchangeable? Need to know whether this is going to be impossible to upgrade.

Marcus


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

sallysentra said:


> *I have an 02 Infiniti I35. Is it the same chassis as the maxima and are the parts interchangeable? Need to know whether this is going to be impossible to upgrade.
> 
> Marcus *


 Yes,it's the same chassic as the max so it's part(engine,tranny,suspension.....)is interchangeable.Well except for the look part(bumper,fender,hood,trunk,interior......)are not.Hope this will help.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

I appreciate the help. That means the first mods are going to be suspension and brakes. The infiniti is a lot softer and has more body roll than the maxima. I could go for better handling and faster stopping.

Thanks again,
Marcus


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

sallysentra said:


> *I appreciate the help. That means the first mods are going to be suspension and brakes. The infiniti is a lot softer and has more body roll than the maxima. I could go for better handling and faster stopping.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Marcus *


 Yeah,the infinity is a bit softer than the max.I have heard a lots of good about H&R(spring) with KYB GR2(strut) was a very good combo.You can check it out more at www.maxima.org for more info.That is where most maxima driver post there.Hope this will help.


----------

